# Deactivated from Lyft



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Lyft refused to deactivate me but kept sending me messages about how I may be deactivated for a 4.59 rating. I emailed Lyft support & told them to deactivate & delete my account because I'm done driving punks for chump change & bad ratings.

They asked me to reconsider, I declined, then they said my deactivation will be active after 60 days of my request, 
Unless I log in to the Lyft app. I told them thanks then deleted the app & the cache to rid my phones on that nasty company.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Excellent for deleting Lyft ?. However, are you keeping uber and continue to accept their rides? Hopefully by now you've learned that they're basically the same. 
If you’re not deleting uber your statement against lyft is meaningless. 
Good luck to you and kudos for showing some self-respect.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Lyft refused to deactivate me but kept sending me messages about how I may be deactivated for a 4.59 rating. I emailed Lyft support & told them to deactivate & delete my account because I'm done driving punks for chump change & bad ratings.
> 
> They asked me to reconsider, I declined, then they said my deactivation will be active after 60 days of my request,
> Unless I log in to the Lyft app. I told them thanks then deleted the app & the cache to rid my phones on that nasty company.


You really showed them, didn't you??


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> You really showed them, didn't you??


Oh Hell yeah



No Prisoners said:


> Excellent for deleting Lyft ?. However, are you keeping uber and continue to accept their rides? Hopefully by now you've learned that they're basically the same.
> If you're not deleting uber your statement against lyft is meaningless.
> Good luck to you and kudos for showing some self-respect.


I only use Uber 2 poach customers for my driving business. I accept 1% of ride requests from uber, drive about 22 rides per month, which all lead to clients. Lyft was a lost cause for customers, seemed more like folks taking lyft instead of a bus.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Promoted to passenger


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Lyft refused to deactivate me but kept sending me messages about how I may be deactivated for a 4.59 rating. I emailed Lyft support & told them to deactivate & delete my account because I'm done driving punks for chump change & bad ratings.
> 
> They asked me to reconsider, I declined, then they said my deactivation will be active after 60 days of my request,
> Unless I log in to the Lyft app. I told them thanks then deleted the app & the cache to rid my phones on that nasty company.


Can you post some of their messages about your low rating? Just curious.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

wth is that?



AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post some of their messages about your low rating? Just curious.


No, I deleted the app & didn't save messages man.
But everytime I would log in I would get a message saying I would be deactivated if I din't get my rating up, & I got sick of it man.

I didnt save their messages lol

Lyft is garbarge

you dont save garbarge


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah, burning a bridge is Fun,
Until U need It


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Yeah, burning a bridge is Fun,
> Until U need It


I burnt none. I deactivated my account on my terms. I had a 4.59 rating for over a year & a half. Then they started threatening me about it everytime I logged in the app. **** Lyft. I said deactivate my account. It's all the way at the bottom of your app, scroll down and do the same thing man. They don't pay me enough to threaten me.

in 60 days I will be back with lyft in a car they actually pay me 2 (to) drive.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Damn, what were you doing to get those ratings? I've had a 5.0 since last November and 4.96 on Uber...

When you offer Bottles of Water, do you open them and throw them into the PAX's face?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> Damn, what were you doing to get those ratings? I've had a 5.0 since last November and 4.96 on Uber...
> 
> When you offer Bottles of Water, do you open them and throw them into the PAX's face?


I was trying 2 get deactivated. Every ride was in the get ready & Id treat them like clients instead of cheap ****s that pay the same for a lyft ride as they do a bus. After being downrated i just rolled up with my system up, rattlin mfs door & windows at 3 in the morning. Then my rating never went down any more, but never went up. Then they started with the threatening emails about my rating, like they care now, so **** them.

Bottles of water really? U want a mint mf?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm sure pax will be disheartened to learn they'll no longer have the services of a 4.59 rated driver.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> I'm sure pax will be disheartened to learn they'll no longer have the services of a 4.59 rated driver.


They will miss the massages they got from the massive 12's in my trunk.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> They will miss the massages they got from the massive 12's in my trunk.


Lol...well, there's 1 clue


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I deactivated my account on my terms.


The old, "you can't fire me I quit!" rationalization. You failed dude! Suck it up and be better at your next endeavor!

One doesn't improve unless honest with one's self.


----------



## Wiseguyy007 (Jul 23, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> I'm sure pax will be disheartened to learn they'll no longer have the services of a 4.59 rated driver.


Yea, no doubt you'll take abuse to get your 5 stars right :wink:


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

You're one of the 96% that quit driving. No one, especially Lyft, cares.

There are literally 100 people behind you.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Wiseguyy007 said:


> Yea, no doubt you'll take abuse to get your 5 stars right :wink:


Literally just say hello & goodbye to my pax, 4.99 last I checked. You'd have to be the biggest clown on the planet to have a crap rating with lyft.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

The rating is you, not the pax.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The OP's handle name explains everything. The future out look is not good either.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The OP's handle name explains everything. The future out look is not good either.


I for one didn't care to read about his sexual life


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I was trying 2 get deactivated. Every ride was in the get ready & Id treat them like clients instead of cheap @@@@s that pay the same for a lyft ride as they do a bus. After being downrated i just rolled up with my system up, rattlin mfs door & windows at 3 in the morning. Then my rating never went down any more, but never went up. Then they started with the threatening emails about my rating, like they care now, so @@@@ them.
> 
> Bottles of water really? U want a mint mf?


At first I was going to congratulate you but now I see the best choice is to just put you on Ignore.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Lyft refused to deactivate me but kept sending me messages about how I may be deactivated for a 4.59 rating. I emailed Lyft support & told them to deactivate & delete my account because I'm done driving punks for chump change & bad ratings.
> 
> They asked me to reconsider, I declined, then they said my deactivation will be active after 60 days of my request,
> Unless I log in to the Lyft app. I told them thanks then deleted the app & the cache to rid my phones on that nasty company.


Dude as long as you shower before each shift and use a non scent antiperspirant and dont talk to passengers you cant fail at this.

Have dashcam and dont talk to Lyft passengers AT ALL because they are cheap assesses.

My Lyft rating is 4.98 and I have no idea how. It used to be 4.6 before some pax clued me in that I needed to use deodorant.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Dude as long as you shower before each shift and use a non scent antiperspirant and dont talk to passengers you cant fail at this.
> 
> Have dashcam and dont talk to Lyft passengers AT ALL because they are cheap assesses.
> 
> My Lyft rating is 4.98 and I have no idea how. It used to be 4.6 before some pax clued me in that I needed to use deodorant.


And before anyone makes some smartass comment, showering once a day alone does not preclude you from having "that scent smell" even just 15 minutes after cleaning your pits good. Underarm antiperspirants force your body to retain unhealthy toxins. Using such is one of the health sacrifices we must make as rideshare and taxi drivers.

Once my rideshare career is over, I'm throwing the Speedstick Power Unscented away.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I annoyed. Title is misleading. I thought you got deactivated and have some juicy pax story. The title should read I quit lyft or I deleted the Lyft app or even I deactivated myself

Btw good for you


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

Risab1981 said:


> Damn, what were you doing to get those ratings? I've had a 5.0 since last November and 4.96 on Uber...
> 
> When you offer Bottles of Water, do you open them and throw them into the PAX's face?


Do you offer water for sale or what? Can you offer a coke or beer inside rideshare car?


----------



## climber (Aug 7, 2019)

Having a 5 star rating is nothing more than you driving any and every where without consideration of your own safety and well being. When your rating is low it is simply because you are declining pick ups. This is all they are concerned about is you making them money and if you are unable to do this your rating is affected and threats of deactivation begins. Where is our mental state for believing that we are making money when the truth is we are spending money to make money for these companies. Something is wrong with this picture, we provide all the necessary tools for providing service and take all the risks yet these jokers sit back and taunt the partner if we do not put our lives on the line to make them money.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Promoted to passenger


Dude....you make me spit my drink out


----------



## climber (Aug 7, 2019)

The drivers need to have representatives that will negotiate on their behalf when it comes to contract and ratings. This can begin by each city striking from driving until a fair partnership is establish. A safe ride and pleasant driver should be all that is needed. Customers do not use Uber for water and mints, they use Uber because the fair is cheaper than a cab and quicker than a bus. It is a sick reality to think that all the extras constitute a pleasant ride, it don't it is just Uber way of having drivers do this so they can keep riders returning when it is so unnecessary. More of a clean up bill, more of an expense for drivers. The madness needs to stop.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

climber said:


> Customers do not use Uber for water and mints, they use Uber because the fare is cheaper than a cab and quicker than a bus.


Quotable! No seriously, this is a sharable message that puts rideshare in context for the green drivers who show up here asking which flavor Starbursts customers prefer most.
Keep writing on here, you've got a knack and style.


----------



## tncindetroit (Aug 30, 2017)

climber said:


> The drivers need to have representatives that will negotiate on their behalf when it comes to contract and ratings. This can begin by each city striking from driving until a fair partnership is establish. A safe ride and pleasant driver should be all that is needed. Customers do not use Uber for water and mints, they use Uber because the fair is cheaper than a cab and quicker than a bus. It is a sick reality to think that all the extras constitute a pleasant ride, it don't it is just Uber way of having drivers do this so they can keep riders returning when it is so unnecessary. More of a clean up bill, more of an expense for drivers. The madness needs to stop.


Wonder if there is barrier for entry? Drivers need more platforms available for their choice..


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

climber said:


> Having a 5 star rating is nothing more than you driving any and every where without consideration of your own safety and well being. When your rating is low it is simply because you are declining pick ups. This is all they are concerned about is you making them money and if you are unable to do this your rating is affected and threats of deactivation begins. Where is our mental state for believing that we are making money when the truth is we are spending money to make money for these companies. Something is wrong with this picture, we provide all the necessary tools for providing service and take all the risks yet these jokers sit back and taunt the partner if we do not put our lives on the line to make them money.


The ratings come from pax after completed trips. If you are declining trips you are not being rated.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

climber said:


> Having a 5 star rating is nothing more than you driving any and every where without consideration of your own safety and well being. When your rating is low it is simply because you are declining pick ups. This is all they are concerned about is you making them money and if you are unable to do this your rating is affected and threats of deactivation begins. Where is our mental state for believing that we are making money when the truth is we are spending money to make money for these companies. Something is wrong with this picture, we provide all the necessary tools for providing service and take all the risks yet these jokers sit back and taunt the partner if we do not put our lives on the line to make them money.


You Sir, are babbling like a veritable ignoramous.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

It's interesting how they'll deactivate you whether it's necessary or not off a dime as a final decision, but when you want to voluntarily get deactivated they do everything to keep you on.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

climber said:


> Having a 5 star rating is nothing more than you driving any and every where without consideration of your own safety and well being. When your rating is low it is simply because you are declining pick ups. This is all they are concerned about is you making them money and if you are unable to do this your rating is affected and threats of deactivation begins. Where is our mental state for believing that we are making money when the truth is we are spending money to make money for these companies. Something is wrong with this picture, we provide all the necessary tools for providing service and take all the risks yet these jokers sit back and taunt the partner if we do not put our lives on the line to make them money.


Lyft ain't nothing but a pink Uber, All they do now is exploit drivers.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Once my rideshare career is over, I'm throwing the Speedstick Power Unscented away.


same here. until my next job. lol


----------



## CeeJay86 (Aug 8, 2019)

Good on you! I got deactivated after a background check found a misdemeanor on my record (possession of Xanax ?), completely unrelated to driving. Mind you I had been driving for over a year and given almost 1k rides. That company has been on my shit list ever since.

Anyone else experience something similar? I’ve really been enjoying Uber lately, especially with the perks for gold, platinum, diamond status ?. Uber is more popular anyway, at least around Denver and Boulder, CO.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

4.59??? Dude you must just be bad at being human.

Here's what I do to maintain 5.0 on Lyft and 4.93 on Uber:
1. I don't take no crap. Pax with bad attitude get kicked out ot left on curb.
2. No drunks, at all ever. I am not your bsbysitter.
3. My car, my rules. No food, drinks, smoking, vaping, shaving, or applying makeup.
4. I wash my car once a month whether it needs it or not, same for vacuum.
5. I only wait 3 minutes at pickup poiint, then cancel. I don't do this for cancel fees.
6. I shower, use deodorant, and keep my mouth shut


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> They don't pay me enough to threaten me.


Hahahaha. I said this all the time when I worked for them. During my last few months with them, I was practically daring them to fire me.
Their warnings about my cancellations were just insults to me. It was like, "start paying me a real wage, THEN you can tell me what to do."
Meanwhile, on the east coast, many people are still GETTING BANK (so I've heard). Not in L.A., man.....



gambler1621 said:


> 5. I only wait 3 minutes at pickup poiint, then cancel.


Wise man. So many morons complained to me, "My last driver just drove off after the five minutes ran out even though I called to tell him it was gonna be another two minutes. Can you believe that?!"
Yeah.... He didn't understand that your time is much more valuable than his. What a prick.
They should have cut the wait time to THREE minutes a long time ago.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude, if you had a 4.59 rating, you must suck at this gig!. You had one job for crying out loud, one job. Pick up paxhole and drop them off and for that you manage a 4.59?. I would recommend you sell weed but you would really mess that up.....


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Lyft refused to deactivate me but kept sending me messages about how I may be deactivated for a 4.59 rating. I emailed Lyft support & told them to deactivate & delete my account because I'm done driving punks for chump change & bad ratings.
> 
> They asked me to reconsider, I declined, then they said my deactivation will be active after 60 days of my request,
> Unless I log in to the Lyft app. I told them thanks then deleted the app & the cache to rid my phones on that nasty company.


You have to work pretty hard to get anything less than a 5 in Lyft.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Lyft refused to deactivate me but kept sending me messages about how I may be deactivated for a 4.59 rating. I emailed Lyft support & told them to deactivate & delete my account because I'm done driving punks for chump change & bad ratings.
> 
> They asked me to reconsider, I declined, then they said my deactivation will be active after 60 days of my request,
> Unless I log in to the Lyft app. I told them thanks then deleted the app & the cache to rid my phones on that nasty company.


 I heard there was a very high level of meeting to discuss your employment. Apparently your departure is having a very serious affect on the Lyft organization.

After a week, you may want to open negotiations very hungry for your expertise


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

O


Risab1981 said:


> Damn, what were you doing to get those ratings? I've had a 5.0 since last November and 4.96 on Uber...
> 
> When you offer Bottles of Water, do you open them and throw them into the PAX's face?


ohhh, what, is that cause for deactivation! I never got a ⚠ warning. Should I worry.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Smell My Finger said:


> Dude, if you had a 4.59 rating, you must suck at this gig!. You had one job for crying out loud, one job. Pick up paxhole and drop them off and for that you manage a 4.59?. I would recommend you sell weed but you would really mess that up.....


I only had 32 completed rides for 2 years with lyft, so that rating really doesn't mean much. After I got back from my vacation I decided to test my theory on self deactivation & reapplied for lyft. Took about 5 minutes & I'm back with no rating! A clean slate to decline & cancel rides when I'm bored. One thing that's more annoying than before tho is the damned phone calls I'm getting asking when I will take my 1st ride. How can anybody drive for lyft ffs...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

charmer37 said:


> Lyft ain't nothing but a pink Uber,


The proper phrase is "Lyft is Uber in a Pink Tutu™"


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a 5 on Lyft, but a 4.9 on Uber. Pretty wide spread. I figure that customers on Lyft must be forced to do the samething as we do- dig up the ride and then rate- so most of the time we get automatic 5's. With Uber they put the rating right up front and then the PAX comtemplates it and thinks "If he had a better haircut I would give him 5 stars, but instead I will give him 4". But more importantly, I do it my way and enjoy doing it. If someone is giving me a bad rating on Uber, I figure that is their problem. But seriously, a 4.59 on Lyft? Not sure how that is even done.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Yeah, burning a bridge is Fun,
> Until U need It


If you really need to drive for a company that YOU pay to drive for (.58 is the official business tax write-off by the IRS determined by Ph.D.'s and Economists) then you are basically hopeless so it doesn't matter that the bridge is burned. Lyft and Uber are not bridges to anywhere or anything.....instead drivers are PAYING to drive paxoles while the C-Suite laughs and laughs and buys up real estate in NYC and SF with the payments made by drivers to drive for them.


----------

